
Netflix’s Worse Nightmare Has Come Trud - scarface74
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/07/08/netflixs-worst-nightmare-has-come-true/
======
tosser0001
How many different monthly services are people willing to tolerate?

It seems there's a business opportunity for someone to aggregate different
services into a "golden ticket" where you pay some fixed fee and can sign up
for an a la carte menu of different content. And I'm talking about just
streaming services. This could be an umbrella for everything from magazine and
newspaper subscriptions to other online services like ancestry.com, etc.

~~~
scarface74
The famous Jim Barksdale quote....

“there are “only two ways to make money in business: One is to bundle; the
other is unbundle”

Being part of a bundle though is a road to commoditization. If you have a good
brand, there is no upside to doing so. There is a reason that Netflix refuses
to be a part of Apple’s TV app while lesser players will.

------
johnnysnow
Has come "turd"?

Well, that's a stinker.

